# Erweiterung eines Folienteiches



## ellechim (11. März 2015)

Hallo miteinander,

ich möchte / muss im Frühjahr 2015 meinen Folienteich vergrößern ( ich hab beim zurückschneiden der Planzen im Herbst 2014 ca. 15cm unterhalb der Wasserlinie ein Loch in die Folie gemacht). Die Fische (leider viel zu viel für den kleinen Folienteich) haben den Winter alle gut überlebt. Aber jetzt muss ich ran und vergrößern, bzw. neu bauen. Die Fische, ca. 30-40 Stück (darunter 4 oder 5 Koi´s) kommen in der Zwischenzeit in ein Planschbecken. Der neue Folienreich hat dann ca. 15-20 Kubik (größer geht leider nicht, es muss auch noch ein Sandkasten in den Garten rein (für den Herbst hat sich Nachwuchs angesagt) - und so groß sind die Grundstücke im Norden von München nicht.

Ein BA ist geplant, ein Filterkeller für ein reines Schwerkraftsystem geht nicht (kein Platz vorhanden). Ich muss also auf ein gepumptes System ausweichen. Hierfür sollen 3 rechteckige Regentonnen hintereinander geschalten werden. Der Rücklauf in den Teich soll dann über die Schwerkraft erfolgen.

Was mir im Prinzip jetzt noch nicht 100%ig klar ist, wie der Zulauf vom Bodenauslauf zu den Filtern erfolgen soll (über ein möglichst großes KG-Rohr ist klar). Auch stellt sich mir die Frage, wie ich dies am besten mit einen Luftheber verwirkliche (Die Regentonnen stehen ungefähr auf Teichniveau (eingraben ist im Gartenhaus schlecht möglich).
Am liebsten würde ich auch den Bodenauslauf über der Folien verlegen und dann möglichst weit oben mit einen Flansch durch die Folie gehen (ich hab einfach Schiss am Boden ein großes Loch durch die Folie zu machen) aber darüber habe ich nirgends eine Anleitung gefunden.

Kann mir jemand dazu Tip´s geben?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Heinz

PS: ich habe den Thread leider 2mal erstellt - ich bitte die Mod´s den zweiten Artikel zu löschen.

Danke


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. März 2015)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten.

Ist es Euer Kind oder ein Enkelkind?
Wenn es Euer Kind wird, würde ich den Teich aufgeben und ordentlich Spielfläche schaffen.
Es gibt nix schöneres, wenn sich Kinder an der frischen Luft austoben können und dafür brauchen sie Platz.


----------



## ellechim (11. März 2015)

es ist das Enkelkind, ich werd Opa (mein Gott bin ich alt)

heinz


----------



## RKurzhals (11. März 2015)

Hallo Heinz,
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkomen!
Ich wünsch' Dir auch viel Spaß mit Deinen Enkeln.
Wenn ich Deine Beschreibung richtig verstanden habe, dann planst Du einen Bodenablauf, und das Wasser kommt ins Gartenhäuschen per KG-Rohr. Dort muss es in die Tonnen hochgepumpt (ein knapper Meter) werden.
Hierfür bietet sich eine Pumpenkammer an. Das kann eine PP-Box aus dem Baumarkt sein, die auf Teichniveau eingegraben ist (und per Folienflansch an das KG-Rohr angebunden), oder gut "getarnt" im Teich am Rand steht. (teurer und besser geht natürlich immer) Diese Box sollte immer so stark geflutet sein, dass die Pumpe getaucht bleibt. Von der Pumpe kannst Du einen Schlauch (~40mm bzw. 1,5" Innendurchmesser bei Deiner Filtergröße) zur ersten Tonne legen. Ich würde Dir einen Vorfilter sehr ans Herz legen. Ein Siebfilter (alias SiFi) ist leicht zu bauen, und man kann ihn auf die erste Tonne stellen.
Luftheber sind eher was für Schwerkraftsysteme, das können hier genug Experten aus eigner Erfahrung sagen (ich habe keine solche Erfahrung).


----------



## ellechim (12. März 2015)

Hi Rolf,

an welche PP-Box denkst Du den dabei (wie tief sollte Sie sein), Reicht eine Tiefe von 30 cm (sowas hab ich noch von Naturagart (Pumpenschacht Pi31 mit 2 eingebauten Zugschiebern) hier rum stehen (40L x 30B x 31T)? Evtl. kann ich da ja noch einen Aufsatz draufmachen.

An einen Siebfilter habe ich auch schon gedacht, konnte aber auch dazu noch keine Anleitung gefunden. zuerst hat sich meine Suche mal auf die Kleinanzeigen in der Bucht gesucht. Hast Du vielleicht einen Link zu einer guten Bauanleitung?

heinz


----------



## laolamia (12. März 2015)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Hallo und herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten.
> 
> Ist es Euer Kind oder ein Enkelkind?
> Wenn es Euer Kind wird, würde ich den Teich aufgeben und ordentlich Spielfläche schaffen.
> Es gibt nix schöneres, wenn sich Kinder an der frischen Luft austoben können und dafür brauchen sie Platz.




und es gibt nichts schoeneres als MIT den KINDERN die natur zu beobachten, dazu eignet sich ein teich hervorragend.
also auf keinen fall zuschuetten (war ja auch nicht die frage) sondern sichern und beaufsichtigen 

nachträgliches einbauen geht, macht weniger arbeit ist nicht ganz so schoen...aber dafuer gibt es ja die uvermattenverkleidung 

gruss marco


----------



## maarkus (12. März 2015)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/dsc03559-jpg.130964/


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. März 2015)

Hallo Heinz,

ich selbst habe noch keinen Bodenablauf angelegt und kann Dir dazu keine Tipps geben.
Aber vieleicht mal eine Idee für den Durchbruchslosen BA.

Wenn Du beim verlegen der Teichfolie eine Aussparung für das Rohr machst. Dann die Folie rein, so das sie die Aussparung ausfüllt. Das Rohr einlegen und einen Streifen Folie drüberkleben. Weg ist das Rohr und bei möglichen Wartungsarbeiten einfach zu erreichen. Nur mal so als Idee.



Kind und Teich ist sehr spannend, weiss ich selbst, hab auch beides...


----------



## ellechim (12. März 2015)

Hallo miteinander, 

vermal vielen Dank für die ersten Antworten. Aber ich noch eine Frage:

      -  hat jemand eine gute Anleitung zum Bau eines Siebfilters?
      -  Rentiert sich das überhaupt?

heinz


----------



## ellechim (12. März 2015)

Hallo Thomas,

genau das habe ich mir auch überlegt. Außerdem hab ich mir heute einen Aufsatz für den Pumpenschacht bestellt somit hat der Pumpenschacht dann eine Tiefe von 62 cm. In diesen Pumpenschacht sind dann 2 Schieber mit ca. 70mm  und genügend Platz für die Pumpe.

heinz


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. März 2015)

Ja, Strumpfhose über ein Rohr, fertsch ist ein Siebfilter... , der ständig gewartet werden muß sprich Beine entleert. Passt aber viel rein in 2 Beine.
Kleiner Scherz, geht aber hervorragend.

Ließ mal bei den Lufthebern hier im Forum, bevor Du die Pumpe planst.
Mit ein paar Watt kannst Du ordentlich Wasser bewegen, stellt aber evtl. Deine Planung auf den Kopf.


----------



## ellechim (12. März 2015)

Hi Thomas,

ein Luftheber wäre super. Aber ich glaube das geht nicht (ich lass mich aber gerne belehren, ich hoffe dass ich Unrecht habe).
Ich muss ja von den Pumpensammler ca. 800mm hoch und ca. 5m weiter in das Gartenhaus pumpen. Dort stehen dann die Regentonnen und der Siebfilter.
Höchstens einen Luftheber in der Filtertonne. aber da stellt sich mir die Frage ob dies notwendig ist. Aber das kann ich später ja immer noch nachrüsten.

heinz


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. März 2015)

Hm, macht eigentlich nur Sinn, wenn alles fast auf einer Ebene liegt.
Es geht eine gewisse Höhendifferenz aber eben nicht allzuviel. 
aus dem Grund sehe ich zu Filter und Teich auf einem Niveau zu haben. 
Die Regentonne kann man auch eingraben...


----------



## RKurzhals (12. März 2015)

Hallo Thomas,
dann hast Du ja schon einen super Pumpenschacht . Zum SiFi-Bau schau' mal bei Ferryboxen, Thomy, Olli oder mir . Wir sind nicht die einzigen, die hier eine Anleitung eingestellt haben. So ein Bau lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach (Kiste 20€, Sieb max 40€ und dann noch einige Kleinteile). Die nächste Stufe wäre ein gebrauchter SiFi hier im Flohmarkt, oder anderswo (ich habe meinen sogar verschenkt, nachdem mein TroFi in Betrieb ging).
Der Strumpfhosenfilter funktioniert, und er hat sogar ein besseres Rückhaltevermögen. Leider entfernt er den "Grobschmutz" nicht aus dem Kreislauf. Er verlagert damit einen Teil der Filterleistung nach "hinten". Er eignet sich als besserer Vorfilter für einen Bodenfilter. In Deinem Fall ist das meiner Meinung nach eine "neutrale" Lösung.
Von NG gibt es auch einen einfachen SiFi, wenn Du nicht selber bauen möchtest. Mir wäre der Aufbau ein wenig zu flach, auch wenn ein flacher Aufbau weniger Förderhöhe (=jährliche Stromkosten) bedeutet.


----------



## ellechim (12. März 2015)

Hi Thomas,

ja, da hast Du recht, auch Regentonnen (im Gartenhaus) kann man eingraben. Aber wie reinige ich dann die Regentonnen?

heinz


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. März 2015)

@Rolf, es geht um Heinz 

@Heinz ach ja... das Reinigen einer eingegrabenen Filtertonne... man kann hineinspringen oder sich auf die Wiese legen... 
Eigentlich passiert nicht viel damit. Sollte sich Schlamm drin sammeln kann man den abpumpen. Es muß nicht klinisch rein darin zugehen. 
Folge mal Rolfs Tipps für den SiebFilter, ich denk da sind geniale Ideen dabei.


----------



## ellechim (16. März 2015)

Hallo miteinander,

sorry das ich mich erst heute wieder melde (ich war am Wochenende unterwegs).

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Tips. Aber ein Paar Fragen habe ich aber noch. z.B:
        1.) der Pumpenschacht - leider hat der Pumpenschacht nicht wie angenommen 2 Anschlüsse mit D = 75 mm sondern nur 2 Anschlüsse mit 50mm. Ist das nicht ein bisschen wenig (ich wollte einen Anschluss für den Schimmer und einen Anschluss für den BA verwenden). Wie soll ich vorgehen? Die Anschlüsse im Pumpenschacht auf 75mm vergrößern, oder reicht der 50er Durchmesser doch das doch?
       2.) welchen Rohrdurchmesser empfehlt Ihr für den BA
       3.) welchen Skimmer würdet Ihr vorschlagen? Schwimmskimmer oder fest eingebaut?

heinz


----------



## samorai (16. März 2015)

Hallo Heinz!
Zur Skimmerfrage; Natürlich einen Standskimmer der in SO stehen sollte und wofür Du eine geeignete Plattform schaffen mußt damit er sicher stehen kann. Ich habe zusätzlich noch eine Gehwegplatte unter geschraubt/ angebohrt, das erhöht die Standfestigkeit. Bei Reinigungs-Arbeiten oder wenn sich ein Fisch mal daran reibt, steht er so sicherer.
Empfehlen würde ich Dir einen Besenstiel mit einen Haken vorne dran, so läßt sich das Sieb mit den Schwimmkörper besser heraus nehmen und wieder einsetzen zur Reinigung, zur Arretierung des Korbes drehst Du dann den Besenstiel um und kloppst ihn ganz leicht an.
Mein Teich hat eine Nord- Süd Ausrichtung und ich habe mir einen Schwimmskimmer dazu geholt, aber der ist nur an wenn der Wind nicht aus West/ Nordwest kommt, so zusagen ein Retter in der Not.
Anschlüsse vom Skimmer selbst immer den Größten wählen, vor den Filter kann man dann noch mal die Dimension erhöhen.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## RKurzhals (16. März 2015)

Hallo Heinz,
mein Schwimmskimmer ist im Teich mit einer 40er Leitung angebunden, und ich habe mir für den Anschluß an die 110er Leitung zum Filterschacht eine PE-__ Olive für UVC's besorgt (damit habe ich an den zwei Engstellen nur etwa 35 mm Durchmesser). Für den Skimmer reicht die Leistung, egal welcher Typ. Mein Teichprofil ist sicher nicht optimal. Einen Standskimmer würde ich nur mit viel Gefrickel platzieren können, und dürfte den nach jedem Besuch im Teich neu ausrichten. Darum habe ich einen Schwimmskimmer.
Wenn Dein Teichprofil einen sicheren Standplatz bietet, würde ich einen Standskimmer nehmen. Die Unterschiede zwischen beiden Varianten dürften nicht sehr groß sein.
Mein Skimmer arbeitet bei dieser Verrohrung ab etwa 15 cm Höhendifferenz (Schacht zu Teich).
Der zweite Anschluss würde bei einer Zuleitung DN 75 mit 5 Metern, und einer Einengung in den Schacht auf DN 50 mit einer Länge von 10 cm bei 15 m³/h einen Druckverlust von etwa 10 cm verursachen. Rein rechnerisch sehe ich keinen Grund, hier zu basteln.
Als zweites Argument kann ich anführen, dass ich (unfreiwillig) bei mir meine Zuläufe durch zwei 63er Kugelhähne auf DN 50 (eigentlich 53 bzw. 2") reduziert habe. Wenn ich meine 10000er Pumpe am Ausgang nicht ein wenig eindrossele, dann ist es mein 90er Auslauf, der kapituliert (und da habe ich noch mal 25 cm zusätzliche Höhe über Teichniveau). Die Vorschläge mit DN 110 haben also Hand und Fuß bei Deiner Durchflußrate, doch kommst Du mit den beiden 50er Anschlüssen im Einlauf tatsächlich hin.


----------



## ellechim (17. März 2015)

Danke für eure Info, dann werd ich mal so weiterplanen.

Hab Ihr eine Empfehlung für einen guten Schwimmskimmer und wie man den einbaut?

heinz


----------



## RKurzhals (17. März 2015)

Hallo Heinz,
ich habe damals einen Schwimmskimmer von Heissner gekauft, den als Restposten bei ebay gab. Das baugleiche Modell gab es auch mit anderer Bezeichnung. Schon damals war es nicht so einfach, einen Schwimmskimmer ohne eingebaute Pumpe zu erwischen. Bei Standskimmern ist die Sache eindeutiger. Da Bilder aussagekräftiger als viele Worte sind, hänge ich mal ein paar von meinem an - als Hilfe zur Orientierung. Das zweite Bild zeigt, wohin die Skimmerleitung geht, das vorletzte zeigt, wie die unterirdische Leitung im Filterschacht wieder zum Vorschein kommt (mit den 63er Kugelhähnen).


----------



## ellechim (17. März 2015)

Hi Rolf,

vielen, vielen Dank für deine Informationen. Du hast mir mit deinen Informationen sehr viel weitergeholfen.

Nochmals Danke

heinz


----------



## ellechim (30. März 2015)

So, ich wollt mich wieder einmal melden.

Da ich die letzte Woche Urlaub hatte, habe ich schon mal mit den Ausheben angefangen (muss jetzt nur noch den Aushub irgendwo hinbringen).
Hier noch ein paar Fotos dazu. Leider hat sich herausgestellt, das sich an der geplanten Stelle ein schöner großer Sickerschacht vorhanden ist.

Eine Frage habe ich auch noch.
Mein Pumpenschacht hat ja 3 Schieber mit 50mm Durchmesser. soll ich jetzt einen 100er BA nehmen und oben auf 50mm reduzieren, oder gleich einen 50 BA nehmen?

Bitte kurze Info.

heinz


----------



## ThorstenC (30. März 2015)

Du hast eine "Unterhaltung" von mir.

Mein Tip:
1 BA und 1 Skimmer in KG 110 in Schwerkraft in Richtung Schuppen. Dort einen Pumpensammelschacht mit darin liegender Pumpe- wenn es denn sein muss.
Man kann die Pumpe auch direkt an die zwei KG 110 anschließen und dann trocken aufstellen.
Pumpen gehören aber immer zumindest hinter eine Grobfilter (SIFI, Spaltsieb etc...)
Pumpleistung ca. 15m³/h wenn er nicht allzu hoch pumpt.

Am Ende des fiktiven Filterkellers im Schuppen eine Bütte als Helixbehälter mit drei gut verteilten Rückläufen in den Teich. KG110 nat...

So kann er im Schuppen die Technik immer umbauen und der Teich wird von der Verrohrung funktionieren.
1Ba für KG 110
1Flansch KG110 für RohrSkimmer
2Flansche KG 110 für Pumpenschacht
3Flansche KG 110 an der Helixkammer zu den Rückläufen
3 Flansche KG110 Rückläufe durch die Teichfolie


----------



## ellechim (30. März 2015)

Hi Thorsten,

natürlich ist es das beste einen kompletten Pumpen-/ Wartungsschacht zu haben. aber wie ich bereits geschrieben habe muss ich mich an meine Verhältnisse anpassen. Ich weiß, das ist dann nicht perfekt, aber ich muss mit meinen Gegebenheiten klarkommen. Irgendwie scheue ich mich auch davor Löcher in die Folie zu machen. Deshalb wird auch mein Bodenauslauf über der Folie angebracht!

Generell hast Du recht, eine Pumpe gehört immer hinter den Grobfilter, aber dann muss ich den Grobfilter wieder unterhalb der Wasserlinie platzieren und das geht nicht. Also muss ich das ungefilterte Wasser Richtung Grobfilter hochpumpen. Von dort aus soll dann das Wasser über das Schwerkraftprinzip durch den SiFi, die anderen Filter und dann zurück in den Teich. 

Daher ist meine Planung bis jetzt so:
Ein Naturagart Saugsammler ZST S31/3 mit 3 Schiebern a. 50mm ist vorhanden. Daher meine Frage ob ich mit einen 100 BA zum Saugsammler soll und dann reduzieren soll oder ob ich gleich einen 50BA nehmen soll. Dieser Saugsammler wird mit 2 Aufsatzelementen auf eine Höhe von ca. 60cm erhöht (ebenfalls bereits vorhanden) Der Saugsammler soll dann (am Teichrand) innerhalb der Folie aufgestellt werden. Wie ich dann von da aus weitergehe ist mir noch nicht 100%ig klar. 
Evtl. gehe ich dann von hier aus mit einen 100er Rohr in Richtung Gartenhaus gehen. Da muss ich dann eben im Gartenhaus den Betonboden aufbrechen und dort eine kleine Pumpenkammer installieren. Lieber wäre es mir aber, wenn ich vom meinen Saugsammler (in den dann die Pumpe steht) direkt in das Gartenhaus zu den Filtern pumpen kann.

heinz


----------



## RKurzhals (31. März 2015)

Hallo Heinz,
ich würde beim BA für die 110er Verrohrung bis zum Sammler plädieren. Die läßt sich besser reinigen, und wenn Du mal mehr Pumpenleistung installieren willst, dann brauchst Du nicht noch mal den halben Teich aufzureißen. Für den Skimmer ist eine große Verrohrung nicht nötig. Da meine Verrohrung vom Skimmer unterirdisch läuft, habe ich keine Kompromisse gemacht - und im Fachhandel war (dazumals) die 110er Lösung in KG (inklusive Folienflansch) gleich teuer wie 50er HT (bei der ich unter der Erde Bedenken hätte wegen der geringeren Druckfestigkeit).
Ich kann Deinem Plan zustimmen, und halte ihn für eine vernünftige Lösung. Mir war beim Löchern meiner Folie auch nicht ganz wohl - und das Ganze selbst zum ersten mal unter den Augen der Liebsten und der Nachbarn... . Ich kann Dich gut verstehen.
An die Pumpe kommst Du ja gut ran. Ich habe keine Vorstellung, was durch einen BA so angesaugt wird, aber da kann man ja einen großen Ansaugkorb für die Pumpe basteln, oder kaufen. Die mitgelieferten Ansaugkörbe/Pumpengehäuse sind mitunter recht knapp (und damit pflegeintensiv).


----------



## ellechim (31. März 2015)

Hallo Rolf,
wie hast Du denn das ganze gelöst? Ich weiß nicht, ob das ganze (100er Schieber, 50er Schieber, Pumpe mit großen Filterkorb) in meinen "kleinen" Pumpenschacht passt (Grundfläche 40x30cm). Wie groß ist deine "Kiste"?

Liebe Grüße
Heinz


----------



## ellechim (31. März 2015)

Hallo miteinander,
hab mir den heutigen Abend mal den Baubericht "TEICH 2.0 - Mein Zweiter Teich!" durchgelesen. So in etwa stell ich mir meine Filtertechnik vor (zumindest der Filtertechnik am Anfang des Bauberichtes. Einen "Genesis EVO 3/500" werde ich mir aber wahrscheinlich nie leisten können - da spendiert der Opa lieber den Nachwuchs etwas. Für mich ist der Teich ein schönes Hobby, ich möchte auch das es meinen Fischen gut geht. Aber bis jetzt komme ich mit meinen alten Teich mit einen normalen "Naturagart-Kleinteich-Filter" gut zurecht. Der Nachteil ist, das gebe ich gerne zu, das ich Ihn sehr oft reinigen muss. Deswegen möchte ich auch meine Filteranlage überarbeiten (und ausbaufähig gestalten).

Klar evtl. muss meine Pumpenschacht vergrößern.
Klar ist auch, das ich einen 100er BA einbaue. Ob ich vom Skimmer mit einer 50er oder 100er Leitung zum Pumpenschacht gehe ist mir noch nicht klar.

Aber vorrangig ist auf alle Fälle, das ich versuche so kostengünstig wie möglich zu bauen (ich will nicht auf Kosten des neuen Teiches Krach mit meiner obersten Regierung haben).

Momentan plane ich für heuer die Erweiterung des Teiches (evtl. mit der alten Filteranlage) nächstes Jahr kommt dann auf alle Fälle ein neues __ Filtersystem bestehend aus 3 rechteckigen Regentonnen.

heinz


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Heinz,
ich kann verstehen, dass Du keine EVO-Pumpe kaufen willst. So ein Filterkorb vor einer Pumpe (hier mal ein Bild von meinem Selbstbau in einer Filtertonne) passt einfach nicht bei Dir:
  .
Das kann man auch lösen, indem man die Pumpe in einen "Gitterkasten" setzt:
 .
Diese Konstruktion ist auch von mir, und wahrlich keine Meisterleistung. Sie erfüllt aber die Funktion, am Teichgrund wochenlang zu arbeiten (es gab noch einige Modifikationen, zugegebenermaßen, und die anfängliche Funktion als "Schlammsauger" ist ihr nicht bekommen).
Das Material für das Gitter ist ein Laubschutznetz (von Marley) aus dem Baumarkt (das hat 30 cm Breite, und 2 m Länge für unter 10€). Das bild ist vielleicht eine Anregung, wie man auf engem Raum Pumpe und Ansaugkorb unterkriegt.


----------



## ellechim (1. Apr. 2015)

Hi Rolf,
du bist aber auch ein Nachtmensch (bzw. Frühaufsteher).
Danke für die Anregung. Ist sehr interessant. Aus was hast Du die Seitenteile gemacht, 8mm dickes PVC grau? wozu ist die Vertiefung oben. wie sind die ungefähren Abmessungen (ich will einfach schauen ob die Pumpe doch in meinen Pumpenschacht passt)?
Ist das eine Mülltonne auf den ersten Foto? Hast Du davon noch mehr Fotos?

ich weiß, viele Fragen für diese Uhrzeit.

heinz


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Heinz,
die Vertiefung oben ist für einen Quersteg (die Teile sind Reste von 10 mm PVC von meinem Filterbau). In diesen habe ich einen großen Haken geschraubt, um das Ding aus dem Teich zu angeln, und absenken zu können. Länge sind die 30 cm des Laubschutzgitters (das sich mit einer guten Schere schneiden läßt, oder einem Cuttermesser). Breite und Höhe ergaben sich aus den Reststücken. Du kannst in Deinem Schacht ja auch eine (schäg montierte) "Trennwand" zwischen Einlauf und Pumpe montieren... . Da brauchst Du nur einen rechteckigen Rahmen, an dem Du das Gitter montierst.


----------



## ellechim (1. Apr. 2015)

Hast Du noch mehr Fotos von deiner "Mülltonne" (in deinen Fotoalben finde ich dazu nichts)

heinz


----------



## ellechim (2. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Rolf,

hast Du noch mehr Foto´s von deiner Filteranlage (Bestückung usw.) so wie ich auf deinen Foto´s sehe arbeitest Du auch mit einer 200 Liter Regentonnen/ oder Mülltonne. Wie hast Du deinen Filter aufgebaut?

ist eigentlich hier außer Thorsten und Dir noch jemand aktiv. Nur Ihr beiden beteilig euch an den Diskussionen.

heinz


----------



## ellechim (2. Apr. 2015)

Hat jemand noch einen Tip, was man als Basis für eine günstige Pumpensammelkammer nehmen kann? Momentan fällt mir dazu nur eine eingegrabene 200 Liter Regentonnen ein (in die dann zwei 100er KG-Rohre angeschlossen werden).

heinz


----------



## samorai (2. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Ellechim!
Keine Angst andere User lesen mit und melden sich dann schon.
Du kennst doch auch das Sprichwort ; Viele Köche verderben den Brei!
Es hat keiner was davon wenn Dir 100 User antworten, dann raucht Dir der Kopf nur noch mehr.
Wenn Dir etwas Spanisch vorkommt, dann stellst Du spezielle Fragen in einen neu angelegten Thread.

Ron!


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Heinz,
über den Tonnenfilter hatte ich mal einen eigenen Beitrag gestartet:
Tonnenfilter. Vermutlich war das der Grund, warum zu dem Bau nichts im Album zu sehen ist.
Den Filterbau habe ich an anderer Stelle beschrieben.


----------



## ellechim (3. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Rolf,

Danke für die beiden Links, ich hab mir beide die letzten 2 Stunden durchgelesen. Was ich aber nicht ganz verstehe ist deine Filterabfolge. So wie ich verstanden habe kommst Du vom Skimmer und Filtergraben zum SiFi. Dann pumpst Du das Wasser zu den beiden __ Hel-X Tonnen und leitest das Wasser über den BA zurück in den Teich. Habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden?

Außerdem fällt mir dabei auf, das Du nur 240 Liter Filtervolumen hast (ja. natürlich hast Du noch den Filtergraben, bei mir kommen ja auch Pflanzen am Teichrand mit rein) aber recht das? Wieviel Volumen würdest Du heute machen, was rät Du mir?

Und etwas anderes ist mir dabei noch aufgefallen wobei Du dabei natürlich vollkommen recht hast. Was bringt eine (oder zwei) KG100er Zuleitung, wenn ich dann mit einen 50er Leitung gepumpt weitergehe? Und warum dann evtl. 3 x 100 Leitungen als Rücklauf? Der einzige Grund dafür ist meiner Meinung nach das die Strömung im Teich in die richtige Richtung gelenkt wird. Aber reichen da nicht auch zwei 75er Leitungen? 

Irgendwie habe ich das ganze noch nicht kapiert.

Sorry wenn ich gerade dich damit löchere, aber mein Teichvolumen dürfte ziemlich gleich mit deinen Filtervolumen werden. Vielleicht 1-2 Kubik mehr, aber doch sehr ähnlich.

Bitte kläre mich auf

heinz


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Apr. 2015)

Einen schönen Feiertag!

Die beiden 110er Zuleitungen gehen in Schwerkraft vom Teich zur Pumpe/ Pumpenkiste. Ziel ist es den Dreck ohne Verstopfungen durch das Rohr in Schwerkraft zu bekommen. Dazu bedarf es auch einer Mindestpumpenleistung pro Rohr= Fließgeschwindigkeit, damit sich der Dreck nicht im Rohr absetzt.
Pi mal Daumen 10m³/h pro KG 110. Passt so ca...

Es gibt hier genug Beiträge, wo "Teichbauer" dünnere Saugleitungen vom Teich verbaut haben....

Man muss irgendwo einen gesunden Kompromiss finden zwischen Rohrleitungsquerschnitt:
zu klein:                                                         Verstopfungsgefahr, zu geringe Pumpleistungen
zu groß und zu geringe Pumpleistung:         Versottungsgefahr

110KG in einen "Pumensammler".
Dort je nach Wahl Pumpe im Pumpensammler im Wasser oder trocken dahinter. Die Grobschmutzidee dazu wäre ein ein schräges , gobes Sieb in der Kiste mit BA davor.
Als Pumpenschutz. Nicht ideal- aber eine Bastellösung für das erste.

Die teure Ideallösung mit TF oder EBF kann eben nicht immer gleich realisiert werden.

"Dünne" Druckleitung hinter den Pumpen sind Druckleitungen. Die Pumpen vertragen auch gerne einen Rohrwiderstand von 1m-Höhe oder 0,1 Bar. Pumpleistung bricht zwar je nach Kennlinie etwas ein....

Deswegen würde ich hinter der Pumpe mit 63mm PVC- Rohr zu dem gepumpten Filter abgehen.
Desto weniger Rohr Widerstand und die Pumpen leisten mehr.
Er muss ja schon in die Höhe pumpen.  

Anbei eine kleine Skizze des Pumpensammlers mit dem schrägen Sieb. Kiste bekommt Heinz schon irgendwo her.


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Apr. 2015)

Rücklaufleitungen funktionieren in Schwerkraft-weil davor der gepumpte Filter ist. Was auch immer.
Sind die Rücklaufleitungen zu dünn muss die Pumpe im Filter den Wasserstand erhöhen. 
Bis soviel durch die Rohre läuft wie die Pumpe reindrückt. Oder der Filter/Tonne überläuft.

110 Kg ist günstig..

3 x 110KG Rücklaufleitungen machen Dich für die Zukunft sorgenfrei.

Falls irgendwann in ein paar Jahren der Filter auf Schwerkraft umgebaut wird.
Soll Ja vorkommen.


----------



## ellechim (3. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Thorsten,

ein Pumpensammler mit 3 110 KG Eingängen ist vorhanden,
Kannst Du mir etwas zu den Filtervolumen sagen?
reichen 3 x 200Liter? 
Das wäre optimal

heinz


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Heinz,
um Deine Fragen zu beantworten, und nicht mit Thorstens super Antworten (vielen Dank dafür!) nicht in Konflikt zu geraten, weil die toll und richtig sind:
Ich versuch' erst mal kurz, meinen Filter zu skizzieren:
ein 100er Bodenablauf, der eine 500 liter- "Badewanne" speist, und dann als 100er Leitung in den Filterschacht geht;
ein 40 mm-Schlauch, der das Wasser vom Skimmer zum Teichrand bringt (in 80 cm Tiefe, von da weiter mit 100er Leitung;
ein Trommelfilter mit gemeinsamen Einlauf, der Wasserstand im Einlauf ist unterhalb Teichniveau (das wäre Dein Sammelschacht);
ein Auslauf aus dem TroFi mit 63 mm zur trocken aufgestellten Pumpe;
ein 50 mm-Schlauch zu den Filtertonnen;
zwei parallel betriebene 120 l-Filtertonnen;
ein gemeinsamer Auslauf, 90 mm (und dann unterirdisch weiter mit 100 mm zu einem Flansch, das ist aber kein BA).

Du siehst an meinen Daten, dass ich im Durchmesser unterhalb mancher Empfehlungen liege. Ich habe die zugehörigen Druckverluste gerechnet, und auch bei Dir noch mal nachgerechnet. Eine Pumpe erzeugt am Ausgang einen gewissen Druck, der engere Querschnitte erlaubt. Zu enge Querschnitte kosten freilich Geld in Form von größerer Pumpe oder auch mehr Stromverbrauch der gleichen Pumpe. 1 m Förderhöhe kostet 27W elektrische Leistung bei 10 m³/h, damit sind Druckverluste im cm-Bereich tolerierbar, wie sie bei mir entstehen.

100er Leitungen bringen einiges im Hinblick auf Wartungsfreiheit, und bei 10 m³/h haben sie auch einen vernachlässigbaren Druckverlust. Damit ein (per Höhendifferenz im Wasserstand) angetriebener Skimmer funktioniert, muss man eine Höhendifferenz auch einstellen. Darum habe ich im Einlauf eine Reduzierung auf 2"-Kugelhahn bereits drin, weil ich damit im "Regelbereich" für den Wasserstand der Pumpenkammer bin (hinsichtlich BA vom Teich).

Mit dem Gesamt-Filtervolumen hast Du den wichtigsten Fakt angesprochen - die Pflanzen im Teich, und auch die Wasserführung. Ein weiterer, gerne vergessener Teil davon ist auch das "genutzte" Filtervolumen. Ein Beispiel:
Bei einer Filterkette aus drei 300 liter-Regentonnen, die noch nicht mal 80 cm hoch sind, werden die oberen 10 cm, und min 10 cm unten nicht genutzt. Bei einer zentralen Einströmung unten, und der Annahme, dass das Wasser oben gleichmäßig über die gesamte Fläche abgezogen wird, ergibt sich ein "Strömungskegel", der etwa 1/3 des nutzbaren Tonnenvolumens ausmacht. Damit verbleiben 75 l Nutzvolumen pro Tonne. Ich muss nun wohl nicht viel mehr argumentieren, dass eine 120er Mülltonne keinesfalls schlechter dasteht. Eine gleichmäßigere Durchströmung einer Tonne erreiche ich mit einer geringen Strömungsgeschwindigkeit. Darum habe ich meine Tonnen parallel geschaltet.

Für Deinen konkreten Fall finde ich eine Dreier-Kombi hintereinander eine gute Lösung (es ist nicht die einzige). Die erste Tonne könnte noch mit einer Luftpumpe ("bewegtes __ Hel-X") betrieben werden. Dann nutzt Du in der ersten Tonne fast das gesamte Filtervolumen, hast aber weniger Sedimentation, und reduzierte Denitrifikationsleistung. Mit zwei weiteren Tonnen (Hel-X) dahinter passt das dann wieder.

Oder Du sparst Tonnen, und schickst das Wasser durch eine Pflanzenzone. Da bist Du bei meinem Konzept.


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Apr. 2015)

Glückwunsch zur Pumpenkammer.
Der Heinz kann ersteinmal keinen teuren Vorfilter einbauen.

Deswegen der Versuch erst günstig zu bauen und später nachrüsten zu können. Da sind 3 Rücklaufleitungen 110 schon Gold wert und kosten nur ein paar Euro.

Er braucht jetzt Tips und Hilfe nach der Pumpenkammer günstig einen gepumpten Filter zu bauen.

GEPUMPTES Spaltsieb als Grobfilter. Und was dann..
Einfach, günstig, funktionell.
Direkt den Schmutz in Helixkammern zu pumpen geht ja nicht.
Und ca. 15m3 Pumpleistung soll da auch durch.

Ich hatte ihm schpn per pn empfohlen mit Bäckerkisten und eingelegten Matten von grob nach fein einen Rieselfilter zu bauen.
Kästen 40 x 60 cm mit geschlossenen Rand. 7,5cm hoch und Gitterboden.

Zur Reinigung einfach die Kästen wegstapel und  Matten auswaschen.

Ähnlich NG-Filter .

Am besten zwei Filerstapel parallel.

Pro Stapel 4 oder 5 Bäckerkisten und unten eine geschlossene Kiste mit Auslauf.
Da könnte sogar eine Handvoll Helix unten rein...
Passende Kisten gibt es von diversen Herstellern.
Damit könnte er klar kommen und auf eine wartungsfreundlichere Variante spare.....

Viele  verkaufte Filterkästen sind mangelhaft, teuer und auch schlechter zu reinigen.

UV braucht er ja auch noch.
Eventuell.
Hinter der Pumpevor dem Spaltsiev.
Kann man immer nachrüsten.

Bitron 55???

Habe aber mit gepumpten Filter keine Erfahrung. Ausser das ich mal die von NG auf dem Dachboden hatte.

Habe ich aber wieder verkauft und entschieden insgesamt nicht mehr als nötig in die Höhe zu pumpen.


----------



## ellechim (5. Apr. 2015)

Ihr seid Spitze,

ich werde es also mit der Kiste so machen. Dir Kiste werde ich am Teichrand innerhalb der Folie verbuddeln.

Einen Punkt habe ich aber noch nicht ganz verstanden. Die Kiste hat 50 x 50 x 50 cm mit 3 St. 110er Einlaufen (ungefähr 10 cm über den Boden). Da der Wasserstand ja ca 10 cm unterhalb der Oberkante der Pumpenkammer ist, liegen die 100er Eingänge ca, 30cm unterhalb des Wasserstandes (Ich hoffe ich hab mich klar ausgedrückt).
Der Skimmer mit den 100er KG Rohr braucht aber Platz und soll in ca. 90 cm Tiefe durch die Folie durchgehen, danach müsste ich dann wieder (wie bei einen Siphon) auf eine Höhe von 30 cm unterhalb des Wasserstandes aufsteigen.
Bringt das überhaupt etwas? Wäre es da nicht gleich gescheiter einen Gepumpten Skimmer zu nehmen?wenn ja, welcher gepumpte Skimmer hat einen möglichst großen Anschluß?

Ich weiß, je mehr Frage Ihr beiden mir beantwortet, desto mehr Fragen tauchen auf.


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Apr. 2015)

Entscheidend ist nicht, im welcher Höhe dir Rohre vom Teich abgehen oder im Pumpsammler ankommen. sondern die Wasserstandsdifferenz zwischen dem Teich und der Pumpenkammer.
Die Pumpe senkt den Wasserspiegel in der Pumpenkammer ab (3cm) und durch den Druckunterschied läuft es vom Teich in den Pumpensammler nach.

Dein Bodenablauf ist ja auch auf ca. 2m Tiefe und es läuft in den Pumpensammler (OK Rohr ca. -30cm). Die Saugleitungen vom Teich sind keine "Gefälleleitungen" wie im Abfluß. Sonder es funktioniert durch die Höhen- oder auch Druckunterschiede.

Vorsicht mit den Schwerkraft-Saugleitungen- sie dürfen keinen geschlossenen Bogen nach oben machen. Dort kann sich Gas sammeln und dann ist das Rohr durch die Blase blockiert.

Immer mit einseitigem Gefälle in eine Richtung.
Mittendrin ein Bogen nach unten und Anstieg in beide Richtungen geht auch- aber lieber nicht, wenn es nicht sein muss. 

Nimm keinen gepumpten Skimmer. Das müssen nur die machen, die entweder nur einen kleinen Teich haben oder es vorher nicht besser wussten.

BA und Skimmer zentral in Deine Pumpenkammer. Eine (oder zwei - Reserve) Pumpen in einen zentralen Filter. Pumpen ggf. trocken hinter dem Pumpensammler.
Fertig.

Skimmerrohr für Rohrskimmer muss nicht in 90cm durch die Folei mit dem Flansch.
Ich kann gerne nocheinmal nachmessen.
Skimmer selber ist ca. 30cm lang, unten nochein bisschen Platz für ein 90° oder 2x 45° Bogen.
Reserve ist aber immer gut.

Teichform ohne Ecken und Kanten. Gefälle zu den oder dem BA.
Rückläufe ringsherumh verteilen.- Vielleicht 2 Gegenüberligende in ca. 40cm Tiefe und 1 Rücklauf kurz über dem Boden von Deiner flachen Stufe 1,4m???.
Bögen aufstecken im Teich und drehen lassen.
Rückläufe nicht vergessen.

Frohe Ostern.


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Apr. 2015)

Statt vieler Worte- kurze Skizze. Draufsicht.


----------



## ellechim (5. Apr. 2015)

Thorsten du bist echt spitze

Frohe Ostern

heinz


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Apr. 2015)

Dankeschön und noch die Seitenansicht.

Teich ist zur Einfachheit links und rechts am Bildrand.



Zum Glück war ja nicht mehr soviel Platz auf dem Grundstück zum verstecken der Ostereier....weil der Teich so schön groß ist...

Frohe Ostern.


----------



## ellechim (6. Apr. 2015)

Hi Thorsten,
ich hoffe Du hattest schöne Feiertage (und alle anderen natürlich auch)
Dieses Wochenende hatte ich Glück, ich hab mir einen Sikmmeranlage auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen für ganz, ganz kleines Geld geschossen. Nachdem ich nachgefragt habe, stellte sich der Kasten im Hintergrund als SiFi heraus. Zwar ist das ganze schon etwas gebracht, aber für das Geld konnte ich nicht nein sagen. Die Bilder hänge ich dran.

Thorsten, mit einen Punkt komme ich noch nicht zurecht. Die Pumpenkammer buddel ich ja am Teichrand innerhalb der Folie ein. Wie ich dann einen BA in die Pumpenkammer machen soll geht mir nicht ein (den Dreck muss ich dann ja auch hochpumpen oder von Hand rausheben, ich glaub das letzte wird es wohl werden). Außerdem sehe ich Probleme damit den 3ten Zulauf auf 1,4m zu platzieren, der Boden ist steinhart. Was ich mir vorstellen kann, ist in 40cm tiefe zum Teich zu gehen und dann am Teichrand steil nach unten. Müssen überhaupt 3 Rücklaufe sein? Reichen nicht 2 Stück.

heinz


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Apr. 2015)

Die Pumpenkammer sollte außerhalb der Folie dort eingebuddelt werden, wo später eventuell mal eine richtige Schwerkraftfilteranlage Platz hat.
Die sich selber abreinigt, feiner filtert und weniger Strom benötigt.

Deswegen mit den beiden Saugleitungen durch die Folie durch!

Ebenso mit den Rücklaufleitungen. 2 Stück reichen ja auch. 1 reicht auch in KG 110 für das jetzige gepumpte System!

Änderst Du später die Filteranlage kann es aber bei den 1 oder 2 Rückläufen eng werden.
Außerdem kannst Du mit 3 Rückläufen in Deinem Teich an der Oberfläche und kurz über dem Boden besser eine Kreisströmung erzielen.
In Verbindung mit einem guten Teichprofil und Form effektiver Drecktransport zu BA und Skimmer.

Natürlich kannst Du mit der 3. und tiefen Rücklaufleitungen erst kurz vor dem Teich runtergehen. Parallel neben dem Rohr zum BA zum Beispiel.
Weil das geht ja auch vom BA unter der Teichfolie entlang zur Filteranlage/ Pumpensammler neben dem Teich!
Wenn möglich maximal 45°- bögen, besser 30°-Bögen nehmen.

Pumpsammelkästen, elektr. Motor-Pumpen haben im Teich nichts bei einer Neubauplanung eines Teiches mit Fischen wie bei Dir verloren.
Dein Kinder und Enkelkinder haben die Finger im Wasser.
Noch Fragen??
Solchen Quatsch verkauft nur ein Firma.......

Sieh auf meine Skizzen. Zoomen hilft.
---------------------------------------------------------
Augen auf beim Gebrauchtkauf.
Selbst umsonst ist noch zu teuer.

Der Skimmer ist ein Standskimmer.- welchen Durchmesser hat der Saugschlauch?? Warum nimmst Du nicht einen Flansch und Rohrskimmer in KG 110 wie von mir vorgeschlagen und zigfach verbaut??? Kostet ca. 40 Euro so ein Teil??

Der Skimmer wird schon funktionieren und bei Laub kapitilulieren. Zumal bei diesem Skimmer vermutlich eine Pumpe hinter den Skimmer direkt kommt, die den Spaltsiebfilter speist.
Diese Pumpe saugt vom Skimmer alles ein, schreddert den Grobdreck,verstopft oder geht irgendwann zu Grunde daran.
Ich weiß nicht, ob der Skimmer in Schwerkraft funktioniert......
----------------------
Du kannst auch versuchen den Skimmer mit dem 50mm?? Schlauch an den Flansch mit eingeklebter KG110 Muffe plus Reduzierung (da geht die graue aus PP Abfluß- HT-Rohr) (ja- der für den Rohrskimmer ohne Engpaß in 110KG wo jeder Grobdreck zentral in Richtung filteranlagerutscht) anzuschließen.
------------------------
Das vieleicht Gute daran ist, der Spaltsiebfilter. Modell BioFiTec mit 250 ym...
Es ist wirklich ein gepumpter Spaltsiebfilter.

Als SIFI bezeichnen hier die meisten eine Siebfiltertrommel, die senkrecht im Wasser steht und von Innen mit rotierenden Spülarmen gereinigt wird.
Außen Schmutzwasser, innen Klarwasser.


Den Spaltsiebfilter könntest Du, wenn der Pumpensammler außerhalb der Folie eingebuddelt ist und die 230V- Pumpe trocken dahinter steht als Grobfilter gebrauchen. Wenn er jedenfalls ca. 15m³/h verträgt. Angegeben ist er mit 10m³/h.
Pimpen mit gröberen Sieb wäre auch noch möglich.....
-------------------------

Wovon SCHREIBE und MALE ich hier eigentlich die ganze Zeit?? Ist der erste April schon vorbei?


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Heinz und Thorsten,
der Skimmer sieht mir nach einem Standskimmer aus, und die Leitung sieht mir nach einer 40er aus - das reicht auf jeden Fall. Das ist ganz sicher kein gepumptes Modell, und der Schwimmring vom Skimmer sieht auch groß genug aus. Heinz, hast Du auch einen Innenkorb für den Skimmer? Der ist zumindest nicht auf dem Foto zu sehen.
Der SiFi sieht auch sehr gut aus - damit sind doch schon mal Vorfilter und Skimmer da.


----------



## ellechim (6. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Ihr beiden, 
bei den Angebot ist der Schimmer die Beigabe (ich weiß nicht ob ich den Preis hier schreiben darf), aber er war wirklich ein echtes Schnäppchen. Vielleicht soviel, er war deutlich, sehr deutlich im zweistelligen Bereich. Und sorry Thorsten, ich wollte einen Standfilter.

heinz


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Apr. 2015)

Guten Morgen

Rolf: ich zitiere mal kurz Dich:
"der Skimmer sieht mir nach einem Standskimmer aus, und die Leitung sieht mir nach einer 40er aus - das reicht auf jeden Fall. Das ist ganz sicher kein gepumptes Modell, und der Schwimmring vom Skimmer sieht auch groß genug aus"

Wie soll das Wasser vom Skimmer über die 40er Leitung in das Spaltsieb (was def. kein Spaltsieb für Schwerkraft ist) kommen?
Vermutlich doch eher über eine direkt an die 40mm Leitung angeschlossene Pumpe....

Skimmer benötigen eine gewissen Mindespumpleistung, damit sie entweder überhaupt oder sinnvoll funktionieren.
Je größer der Skimmer, desto größer die benötigte Mindestsogleistung. So im Groben.
Mit einer direkt an en 40mm Schlauch vom Skimmer angeschlossenen Pumpe kein Problem- die saugt vom Skimmer und drückt das Wasser in das Spaltsieb.

Im Schwerkraftbetrieb von zwei parallelen Leitungen teilt sich die Pumpleistung auf die beiden Leitungen nach deren Rohrwiderständen auf.
40mm hoher Rohrwiderstand und 100mm niedriger.

Ich habe keine techn. handfesten Angaben für 40mm Leitungen in Schwerkraft- oder wieviel Druck die bei einem gewissen Durchfluss benötigen....
Und kann das bei mir auch nicht simulieren. Haben nur 110 und 125KG Saugleitungen.

Ich schätze aber, dass es zwischen den 100mm und der 40mm oder 50mm- Leitung vom Rohrwiderstand im Verhältnis 4: 1 verhält.
Halbierst Du den Rohrquerschnitt, vervierfacht sich der Rohrwiderstand, 1/4 der Saugleistung.

Benötigst Du als Beispiel für ein KG 110- rohr und 15m³/h ca. 3cm Höhenunterschied zur Pumpenkammer sind es bei einem 40 oder 50 mm- Schlauch eben 12cm..
Betreibst du 40mm und 100mm parallel hast du kurz unter 3cm Höhendifferenz.

Jetzt teilt sich die eigentlich benötigte Pumpleistung von 15m³/h (für den BA und Rohskimmer) durch 5 = 3.
3m³/h bekommt der Skimmer.
12m³/h bekommt der BA.

Ich weiß nicht, ob der Skimmer mit den optimistisch kalkulierten 3m³/h arbeitet.
Weil der ist nicht für Schwerkraft gedacht, sondern für den Anschluß einer Pumpe direkt.

Bei zwei parallelen 100mm Rohren geht der Sog 50/50. 7,5m³/h für BA und den Skimmer.
Das ist schon grenzwertig. Ab- und zu eine Saugleitung zu und die andere mit 15m³/h laufen lassen. Aber nicht dauerhaft- nur zum Spülen.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Heinz:
nicht gegen Standskimmer.

Ich hatte nur versucht Dir aufzuzeigen, wie Du mit dem geringsten fin. Aufwand den Teich ersteinmal filtern könntest.
Und zukünftig ohne am Teich, Folie Ansaug- und Rückläufen etwas ändern zu müssen  die Filter- und Pumpanlage bei Bedarf energiesparender und wartungsärmer umbauen kannst.

Und die Ideen dazu sind doch nicht nur von mir.
Lese doch einfach hier die viele Teichbau- Beschreibungen durch. Wer verbaut da bei einem Fischteich (Koi hast Du ja auch) 40mm Skimmer bei Neubau????

Es gibt auch Standskimmer mit 100mm Anschluß...Die kosten aber etwas mehr als 29 Euro für einen Rohrskimmer. So ca. das 10-fache von OASE z.B.. NG hat den "Großskimmer" auch im Programm.
Wenn der nicht so teuer wäre....schön der 12Ltr. Schmutzfangkorb...

Ich vermute, Du wirst für ein Schwerkraftsystem für 29 Euro keinen vernünftigen Standskimmer bekommen und mit dem Schnäppchen dauerhaft nicht glücklich werden.
Damit dein Skimmer arbeitet musst Du ggf. den BA über den Schieber drosseln.....abwürgen
------------------

Letztendlich weißt Du, Heinz jetzt alles grundlegende.
Muss ja nicht alles richtig sein, was einem so in Foren geraten wird, weil wir sind ja nur Laien.

Um einen Gefallen für andere bitte ich Dich:
eine schöne Baubeschreibung und wie was funktioniert mit welchen Pumpleistungen.
Für die Anderen Teichler.

Danke


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Apr. 2015)

Muss nocheinmal den Rolf zitieren, weil er hat 40mm Skimmerschlauch und 110er BA parallel:
"ein 100er Bodenablauf, der eine 500 liter- "Badewanne" speist, und dann als 100er Leitung in den Filterschacht geht;
ein 40 mm-Schlauch, der das Wasser vom Skimmer zum Teichrand bringt (in 80 cm Tiefe, von da weiter mit 100er Leitung"

Aber wenigstens - vermutlich- hat Rolf bis zur Folie mit einem Folienflansch in 80cm Tiefe ein KG110 Rohr verlegt.
Mit einer teichseitig eingeklebten . kurzen Muff in KG110 plus Reduzierung auf den 40mm- Schlauch..kann man immer noch auf Rohrskimmer umbauen. Falls der Standskimmer nicht richtig zieht.


----------



## troll20 (7. Apr. 2015)

Nur mal als kurze Frage zwischen durch.
Was für einen Rohrdurchmesser Ø hat das Standrohr vom Skimmer? Evtl. so wie ein 110er KG /HT Rohr ? Oder eher wie ein 70er?
Weil dann könntest du den Skimmeraufsatz auf ein entsprechendes Rohr setzen und alle Probleme sind gelöst.

LG René


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Heinz,
Du hast mich schon richtig zitiert. In der Tat funktioniert mein Filter, ohne den BA "abzuwürgen". Beide Kugelhähne sind bei mir voll aufgedreht.
Der Skimmer "zieht" durch die Höhendifferenz in der Einlaufkammer meines Vorfilters (TroFi).
Bei Dir würde die in der Pumpenkammer liegende Pumpe für die nötige Höhendifferenz sorgen, damit der Skimmer zu arbeiten anfängt. So wie Thorsten richtig ausgeführt hat, fließt durch die Skimmerleitung weniger als durch den BA. Wenn man unter "druckverlust.de" die Parameter für 4m 40er Schlauch eingibt, dann sieht man, dass man bei 4 m³/h 9 cm Wassersäule Druckverlust (=9 mBar) hat. Das ist schon mehr, als bei mir der Fall ist (es ist noch die Wasserstandsdifferenz im Skimmer zu beachten, und die Schlauchwellen, die mit max. 1 cm zu Buche schlagen).
Ich sehe also keine Probleme bei so einer Bauweise. Du wirst beim Einstellen den Skimmerzulauf voll öffnen, und den Zulauf vom BA eindrosseln müssen (ich habe ja noch einige Bögen und Rohre in 63 mm bis zum Vorfilter - die drosseln erheblich), und zwar so lange, bis der Skimmer läuft. Die Wassermenge vom Skimmer ist durch selbigen recht gut begrenzt.
Der daraus resultierende zusätzliche Druckverlust von 10..20 cm in Deiner Pumpenkammer ist im Vergleich zur restlichen zu überwindenden Höhe (SiFi plus Filter mit etwa 1,50 m) überschaubar. Selbst ein ebenerdiger Einbau von SiFi (bzw. dessen Auslauf auf Höhe Teichniveau) und nachfolgendem Filter ist bei dieser Konstruktion nicht nachteilig, und das bezeichnen manche Optimisten schon als "Halbschwerkraft".
Du kannst um das Löchern der Folie auf diese Weise herum kommen. Das Löchern macht in meinen Augen auch wenig Sinnn, wenn der eigentliche Filter nicht "verbuddelt" wird. Ich gebe Thorsten recht, dass seine Empfehlung richtig und die Konsequenteste ist, und dass Du mit meiner Empfehlung keine Schwerkraftlösung hinbekommst.
Die optimale Pumpe sollte eine Förderhöhe von etwa 4 m aufweisen (was die preisgünstigen Teichpumpen alle haben). Rolands Pumpe zählt da eher nicht dazu, auch nicht sogenannte "Rohrpumpen". Der Mehrverbrauch an elektrischer Leistung sind dann etwa 50W auf 10 m³/h. Dies sieht man auch recht gut an den elektrischen Leistungsaufnahmen der Pumpe. Eine Pumpe mit 4m Förderhöhe wird bei Dir mit maximaler Leistungsaufnahme, und nur wenig reduziertem Durchfluß (~20%, je nach Kennlinie) arbeiten. Das sind dann etwa 130W bei den üblichen Verdächtigen für 8 m³/h (bzw. ein wenig mehr für Deine angepeilte Leistung). Ich hab' den gleichen "Spaß" mit 65W, und hier setzt wohl Thorstens Kritik an. Bei ~10 m³/h (und "Saisonbetrieb") hast Du bei der gepumpten Bauweise ~100€ Mehrkosten an Strom pro Jahr.


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Apr. 2015)

So könnte es in ein paar Jahren kommen. Feiner filtern, Strom sparen, keine Schwämme etc. auswaschen.
Ohne Änderung der Rohre von und zum Teich.


----------



## ellechim (12. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,
nach ein paar Tage Zwangspause (die Bandscheibe meldet sich gerade massiv) melde ich mich wieder.
die Pumpenkammer ist mittlerweile (mit 3 Stück 110er Anschlüssen) angekommen. ebenso das Spaltsieb und der Skimmer.
Thorsten hat recht, es ist ein 40er Schlauch.

Ich habe jetzt ja Zeit, die Planung nochmal zu überdenken.

Ich setze einen 100er BA und werde mit einen 100 KG Rohr vom BA zur Pumpenkammer gehen. In der Pumpenkammer reduziere ich dann auf 75mm!.
Den Schlauch vom Skimmer werde ich auf 50mm vergrößern (mehr ist nicht möglich). In der Pumpenkammer sitz dann eine Rohrpumpe (75W) mit einer Leistung von 16m³/h die dann zum Spaltsieb und anschließend in den Regentonnenfilter führt. Der Rücklauf erfolgt dann über mindestens 2 100 KG Rohre zum Teich.

Aber jetzt erstmal die Zwangspause, mal schauen wie lange die dauern muss.

Ach ja, gleich noch eins. Ich werde den Teich und auch den Filter nicht nochmal umbauen. Ich bin jetzt 63 Jahre. Und wenn ich dann wie Thorsten meint in ein paar Jahren nochmal umbaue sollte, wäre ich 68 oder 70Jahre. Das geht dann wirklich nicht mehr.

Thorsten, wenn Du mir noch Tips geben willst, dann zu diesen Konzept.

heinz


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Apr. 2015)

Gerne kommen Tips von mir.
Und wenn Du diese Filterabfolge nicht mehr ändern willst (was ich verstehen kann), kommen vielleicht die Kinder oder Enkelkinder...und denen haben wir es dann leichter gemacht.

Deine Pumpenkammer habe ich im anderen Forum gesehen. Schönes Teil! und ordentlich mit einem Extruder geschweißt!
Die Helixkammer dazu wäre auch lecker....

Du musst jetzt aber eine passende Pumpe zu den nachfolgenden Filterstufen und der zu überwindenden Höhe/ Gegendruck aussuchen.

Meiner Meinung nach sind Rohrpumpen sehr sparsam- wenn sie nicht in die Höhe Pumpen/ Gegendruck überwinden müssen.
Sie sind also für reine Schwerkraftanlagen ausgelegt.
Es gibt für jede Pumpe die Kennlinien- Förderleistung in Abhängigkeit vom Gegendruck/ überwindende Höhe.
Rechne einfach mit mind. 1m Förderhöhe (Spaltsieb plus Tonnenhöhe oder Rieselfilter)

Preis-/ Leistung ist bei Pumpen auch wieder zu beachten. Kaufst Du billig, zahlst Du es im Stromverbrauch wieder drauf.
Mein Tip wäre eine Eco Max DM passender Leistung. Pumpe würde ich mit einem Flansch auf 63mPVC an der Pumpenkammer anschließen:

kurzes 63mm PVC im Flansch eingeklebt, Flexmuffe 63mm, kurzes PVC-Rohr, Klebeverschraubung von PVC Rohr 63mm auf Dein Pumpengewinde

trocken an die Pumpenkammer anschließen.

Du brauchst nirgends den Durchmesser zu reduzieren. An die Ansaugleitungen einen 100mm Schieber davor und so kannst Du beide Saugpunkte einregeln, bis es passt.

Den dritten (mittleren) 100er Abgang  der Pumpenkammer kannst Du als Schmutzablaß verwenden.
Aussen mit einem 100er Schieber in den "Kanal".
Innen mit einem in den mittleren PE. Rohr "eingedichteten" 75mm HT- Bogen nach unten. Den HT- Bogen bis kurz 3cm vor dem Boden mit einem Rohr verlängern.

Öffnest Du den Schieber, drückt es Dir den Dreck durch das 75mm HT in den Abwasserkanal.

Oder Du baust unten am Boden der Pumpenkammer einen 100mm Schmutzablaufflansch ein.
Wie es Dir beliebt.


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Apr. 2015)

Habe gerade gesehen, dass die 3 110er PE- Rohre ja beim Einschweißen durchgesteckt wurden und Innen somit die Möglichkeit bieten für den Schmutzablaß direkt ein HT 110- Bogen nach unten Richtung Boden aufzustecken.

Brauchst nur noch 3 Schieber in DN 110 Außen. Falls der Abstand zwischen den Rohren an der Pumpenkammer für die Schieber zu eng ist- mit aufgesteckten Bögen seitlich Platz schaffen.

Das Sieb so großmaschig wie möglich wählen. Es ist nur der Schutz der Pumpe vor groben Dreck den die Pumpe nicht schafft.

Kurze Skizze:


----------



## ellechim (13. Apr. 2015)

Hi Thorsten,  
als Pumpe kommt eine "Aqua-Forte EcoMax HF 16000 zum Einsatz.
Technische Daten:
Max. Fördermenge: 16.000 Liter / Stunde
Max. Förderhöhe / Wassersäule: 2,5 Meter
Kabellänge: 10 Meter 
Stromaufnahme: 100 Watt 
Ausgang: Ø 75 mm
Die sollte eigentlich von der Leistung her reichen.

Pumpenkammer:
Die Unterkante der Einläufe sind ca. 90mm von unten entfernt. Da passt kein 90° Bogen (außer ich schneide in dementsprechend ab).

heinz


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Apr. 2015)

Dann eben einen ggf. schräg gekürzten 90° HT- Rohrbogen. Damit das Sieb möglichst bis in die Ecke unten geht.

EcoMax HF- Pumpen sind Rohrpumpen. Diese brechen bei Gegendruck ein.
Bei einer Schwerkraftfilteranlage OK. Bei einem hoch aufgestellten, gepumpten Filter nicht sinnvoll.
Ich kann nur vermuten, dass bei 1m Gegendruck nur noch die Hälfte ankommt als bei "Null".
Bei einem gepumpten Spaltsieb, plus Tonnenhöhe, plus Rohrwiderstände hast Du mehr als 1m oder 0,01bar Gegendruck...

Konnte Leider keine Kennlinie zu der HF finden. Auch nicht auf der Herstellerseite.
Das ist ein weiteres Kaufentscheidungsausschlußkriterium.

Aber die ganzen Beschreibungen empfehlen: Schwerkraftfilteranlage.
Eco Max DM trocken hinter dem Pumpensammler ev. die bessere Wahl.

Hier die allgemeine Beschreibung eines Händlers zu den Rohrpumpen, falls Du mir nicht glaubst.
http://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechnik/teichpumpen/rohrpumpen/


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Heinz,
die Rohrpumpe ist durchaus brauchbar in Deinem Falle (mit 2,5 m Förderhöhe ist das eine, die von der Auslegung her nicht mehr ideal für reine Schwerkraft ist). Eine Kennlinie eines ähnlichen Modells findet man z. B. hier: Koi-Discount. Bei 1 m Förderhöhe verbleiben noch ~12 m³/h Durchfluß. An diesem Punkt wird die Pumpe auch die von Dir angegebene maximale Leisungsaufnahme haben. Wenn es Dir gelingt, die 1 m Förderhöhe nicht zu überschreiten, wirst Du mit dieser Rohrpumpe glücklich.
Ich kenne die Höhe Deiner Tonnen nicht, und die Aufstellhöhe - da wirst Du noch mal gut messen oder arbeiten müssen, um die 1m nicht zu überschreiten .


----------

